# Photography 101 Challenge



## PiP (Nov 4, 2014)

Because I was unable to participate in NaNoWriMo this month I decided to enrol in the WordPress Photograph 101 Challenge. It's a month long course that combines a daily photo theme with photo editing tips.

*Day one: Home

*











I think it's safe to say that the stork has a bird's-eye view!


----------



## PiP (Nov 6, 2014)

*Street: Lagos, Western Algarve – Portugal*

The second photo assignment, in the WordPress Photo 101, is 'Street'


Our assignment was to capture an <em>establishing</em> shot - a wide-angle photo that sets up a street scene. We had to consider basic components: a foreground and a background. The foreground being the part that’s nearest to the viewer, and where you can place the subject or focal point of your picture. 







Although the photo should have been a wide-angle shot, I chose this photograph because not only did it have a foreground it also had depth.


----------



## GeekWriter (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice, it sounds like a good challenge to hone up your skills. What camera are you using?


----------



## PiP (Nov 7, 2014)

GeekWriter said:


> Nice, it sounds like a good challenge to hone up your skills. What camera are you using?


It is... I have Lumix FZ38. Nothing fancy. The children chose this bridge camera because as I can't even master the TV remote control, they knew I'd have no chance with an all singing and dancing camera.


----------



## PiP (Nov 7, 2014)

*Water: Afternoon Tea*

The third assignment in the WordPress Photo101 Challenge was to share our interpretation of water and how the image reveals more about us. What are the English renowned for?







What a perfect location for afternoon tea!

We were also asked to consider which orientation works better if we were aiming at an ‘establishing’ shot - vertical or horizontal? And how does a vertical shot affect the scene.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like an educational course. Good luck with it!


----------



## PiP (Nov 7, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Looks like an educational course. Good luck with it!



It is, but nothing too heavy; that's why I like WordPress. I suppose I should add my photoblog to my signature...


----------



## PiP (Nov 8, 2014)

*Bliss...*

Today’s WordPress Photo101 Challenge is to capture an image that represents bliss. Bliss for me is sitting on the beach at sunset enjoying a nice glass of wine. As my son and his girlfriend raised their glasses to the sunset, I caught the moment on camera.







Ah, bliss… What does the word ‘bliss’ mean to me? What does it look like? Is it tangible? Or is ‘bliss’ only a sense of being?


----------



## tinacrabapple (Nov 8, 2014)

This is a beautiful image.  I also have to agree that bliss is found on the beach.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice job with the composition on each of the photos.

~Dave


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2014)

Today’s photo101 theme is ‘Solitude’. How do you interpret the state of being alone?







My son...

In addition to interpreting what solitude means to us, we were also asked to consider the placement of the ‘subject’ in the shot. 
Today’s Tip: When you frame a shot, use the ‘Rule of Thirds’. This is a useful lesson in composition. Use the grid in the camera viewfinder to divide the shot into thirds, both horizontally and vertically, so you have nine parts. Align the subject off-center because this placement aligns with how our eyes naturally interact with images.

I wonder what tomorrow's theme will be.


----------



## TKent (Nov 9, 2014)

oooohhhhh  love this one!


----------



## Jo3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Re: Bliss... Beautiful picture!


----------



## PiP (Nov 15, 2014)

*Day 6 - Connection*

Another assignment from WordPress Photography101.



> In today’s world, we’re more connected than ever. How will you capture our theme, connect, through your lens?











How far have we evolved? Can we still 'connect' with animals in the same way we connect with people? This photograph was taken during a recent visit to Lagos Zoo.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 15, 2014)

These are all great, PiP! I believe you have a natural eye for photography and your course sounds so interesting! I'm jealous! (really)


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

Bliss..really speaks to me..keep going Pip..


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

Beautiful pictures. I really like the beach photo


----------

